
A second collection of interesting links about Kubernetes - uatec
https://www.hidefsoftware.co.uk/2018/02/02/kubernetes-february-round-up/
======
alexk
There is definitely a place for a company focusing on dev workflows for web
apps.

This project from the list is very cool:

[https://github.com/vapor-ware/ksync](https://github.com/vapor-ware/ksync)

But it should be even simpler then that, with full integration of npm and
python dev cycles to create a full illusion of localhost development but in a
fully controlled reproducible environment where every prod service can be
swapped for dev version of it, iterated quickly and then committed.

Draft also looks promising, but it's not the same thing.

Projects like telepresence are getting closer to this, anyone knows anything
else?

~~~
rdli
Thanks! We (at Datawire) are working towards this with both Telepresence and
Forge. Part of the premise is that developers also need self-service features
in their operational infrastructure, which is why we also have Ambassador.
It's a complex problem!

